# Common Core Is A United Nations Program



## Flanders (May 6, 2014)

*If you pay attention to the growing resistance to Common Core  FINALLY  being reported on television you will never hear a word about the United Nations. George Will came close to committing the unpardonable sin when he used the phrase continental solutions in this video. Move the cursor to 3:35 to hear Wills crystal clear analysis:* 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=2bXUIZ78Tt8]Common Core Controversy - Special Report All Star Panel - YouTube[/ame]​
*For the billionth time I will post the reason the United Nations is never challenged by the press:*



> "We are grateful to the Washington Post, the New York Times, Time Magazine and other great publications whose directors have attended our meetings and respected their promises of discretion for almost forty years."
> 
> He went on to explain:
> 
> ...



*Rockefellers world government will be administered by the United Nations. Proof: There is no other institutional framework setup for such an undertaking. Put it this way: Rockefeller would sound like a kook if the United Nations did not exist. Better still, how would he sound if the US was not a member of the UN? 

In addition to the bankers, and the Council on Foreign Relations, the list of Common Core supporters reads like an endorsement for world government. 

A media blackout has been protecting the New World Orders one government world agenda since the early 1950s. Common Core has no such protection now that Americans are getting a taste of world government programs; nevertheless, an informal blackout has been effective until recently.

Heres how the blackout works for UN-loving Democrats. 

No reporter will ever challenge clowns like Al Gore, or John Kerry, or a president, when they lie about the environment. For all political purposes the EPA is a United Nations agency enforcing the Clean Air Act for the United Nations; so Podesta is actually saying that Congress cannot stop the United Nations.*



> Podesta: Congress Cant Stop Obama On Global Warming
> 4:24 PM 05/05/2014
> Michael Bastasch
> 
> Podesta: Congress Can't Stop Obama On Global Warming | The Daily Caller



*In the same vein, no matter how far up the larceny food chain a scam goes  the media will never go all the way to the United Nations: *



> . . . Soylandra has become the focus of competing political philosophies, along with a criminal probe that may extend far up the Obama administrations food chain.
> 
> Monday, September 12, 2011
> Obamas Bankrupt Green Ideology - The investigation into the implosion of Soylandra turns criminal
> ...



*If you doubt me ask yourself how many times you heard anybody on a panel connect the United Nations to a specific environmental scam like Soylandra? I can answer for you: NONE. The same is true of every issue that originates in the United Nations. Common Core is no exception. Thats why George Wills reference to continental solutions is memorable in a discussion about a United Nations program. 

Heres how the blackout works in panel discussions. 

Those who speak for the UN can say anything they want to say knowing their opposites are prohibited from hitting back with the United Nations agenda; ergo, UN stooges can lie, make ridiculous statements, and totally misrepresent any topic. 

Parenthetically, liberals are famous for the smug  arrogance common among true believers. The only proof they need to support their particular universal truth is the stupidity of everybody who dares disagree. You can see the same smug arrogance on the faces of liberals when they preach the glory of Common Core to poor misguided children. After all, how can they not be idiots when so many wealthy elitists believe in Common Core.   

Indeed, connecting Common Core to the United Nations is rare among the best of conservatives on the Internet. Phyllis Schlafly and Canada Free Press Dr. Ileana Johnson Paugh are exceptions.  

Double-speaking Common Core

Democrats play their usual doublespeak games with Common Core. A few even claim they oppose it. Sincere or not youll never hear a one of them say they oppose US membership in the United Nations.  Why is that important? Answer: Should a majority of states abandon Common Core it wont be long before the UN comes up with a replacement program. 

This article offers a foundation for understanding how far Common Core has come. Notice that two presidential wannabes, Jeb Bush and Hillary Clinton, are Common Core advocates:*



> In fact, just this week, an invitation-only conference hosted by former Florida Governor and pro-Common Core ringleader Jeb Bush entitled Globalization of Higher Education took place in Texas. Among the attendees: Hillary Clinton, U.S. Education Secretary Arne Duncan, former World Bank President Robert Zoellick, UNESCO officials, university presidents, and more. While higher education appears to be the next target of reformers, the globalization of K-12 schooling is on the verge of completion  at least if the American people do not rise up and stop it.
> 
> Wednesday, 26 March 2014 19:30
> UN, Obama, and Gates Are Globalizing Education Via Common Core
> ...



*Finally, I doubt if Common Core will become a major issue in this years midterms. There is no doubt that it could be a priority for voters in 2016 if  parents and groups actively opposing Common Core began tying educators and legislators to the United Nations.  *


----------



## regent (May 6, 2014)

So have Republicans as yet declared  common core to be a communist plan to take over American education? Seems America is always  headed for a communist takeover when Republicans don't like a plan, So will those 45 or so states that voted to implement common core be declared communistic, or simply misguided communist dupes? I say dupes for now but stand by it could be soon discovered that all 45 states have gone communistic. Poor dupes.


----------



## Flanders (May 6, 2014)

regent said:


> So have Republicans as yet declared  common core to be a communist plan to take over American education?



*To regent: You tell me:* 







> Common Core Dates Back to the Marxist-Socialist Paradigm of UN Charter
> by Nancy Thorner
> April 7, 2014
> 
> Common Core Dates Back to the Marxist-Socialist Paradigm of UN Charter | Somewhat Reasonable



*The topic of this thread includes school children in Austin, Texas being forced to draw a Socialist flag. *



> http://www.usmessageboard.com/religion-and-ethics/277950-secretary-of-god.html





regent said:


> Seems America is always  headed for a communist takeover when Republicans don't like a plan, So will those 45 or so states that voted to implement common core be declared communistic, or simply misguided communist dupes? I say dupes for now but stand by it could be soon discovered that all 45 states have gone communistic. Poor dupes.



*To regent: Those 45 states are not locked in to Common Core. Go back to the OP and listen to George Will. 

This video is for anyone who is not familiar with what has been happening for decades in the governments education system:* 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=LNeimlu9jxk]Common Core: Based on UN Agenda 21, UNESCO Standards - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## regent (May 6, 2014)

Flanders said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > So have Republicans as yet declared  common core to be a communist plan to take over American education?
> ...



I don't trust George Will, I heard one time that he drank fluoridated water and we all know that fluoridated water has turned many Americans, even former patriots into communists. 
That fluoridated water softens the brain and one can become a communist almost overnight. Come to think of it why do communists go to all that trouble of trying to put common core into schools when bingo they only need to put fluoridated water into the schools water supply?


----------



## Flanders (May 9, 2014)

*Learning that the EPA is staffed by crooks and perverts is no surprise: * 



> The shadowy world of the Environmental Protection Agency
> By John Hayward
> 5/8/2014 03:30 PM
> 
> The shadowy world of the Environmental Protection Agency | Human Events


----------



## Flanders (May 11, 2014)

*An article by Leo Hohmann is so full of information it is a must-read even if you do not have children or grandchildren in the public schools. The few excerpts I selected barely scratch the surface of what Common Core is aiming for. 

First, Ill wager that many parents believe that their children must take every test the school orders. Not so.*



> The opt out movement in which parents opt their children out of the standardized tests has spread in recent weeks from New York to Georgia to Alabama.
> 
> *XXXXX*​
> Meg Norris was forced out of her job as a Hall County, Ga., teacher last year after she ran afoul of mandatory testing for Common Core.
> ...



*Once again tax dollars are being used to implement an ideology most Americans disagree with: *



> The Obama administration also required all states receiving federal Race to the Top funds to put in place longitudinal databases capable of tracking students progress over time. These databases are designed to be interoperable, essentially creating a uniform data chain across the 50 states.
> 
> *XXXXX*​
> Testing for attitudes and values is something many parents are not even aware is going on in their schools.



*Let corporations pay for their own training programs without passing the cost along to taxpayers: *



> As evil as Common Core is, its a diversion, said Iserbyt, author of several books including The Deliberate Dumbing Down of America and Back to Basics Reform.
> 
> The real genie in the bottle, she says, is the takeover of education by corporations pushing school choice, a very seductive concept to conservatives who have soured on traditional public education. But the schools would still be funded by tax dollars. The main difference, she said, would be that locally elected school boards would be shut down or stripped of any meaningful authority.
> 
> ...



*And here comes the United Nations: *



> The Soviet and Chinese systems use the same model, Iserbyt said. The vast majority of children get trained for specific outcomes while traditional education is reserved for the top 10 percent of elite students. The global drive toward school-to-work, outcome-based training comes packaged with the full backing of the United Nations Educational and Cultural Organization (UNESCO) and tax-exempt foundations funded by the Carnegie, Gates and Rockefeller families.
> 
> Education? No, its about data-mining
> Opt out movement surges in response to Common Core
> ...



*Three cures:

1. Limit tax dollar funded education to teaching the three Rs at the elementary level only.

2. Shut down the Department of Education.

3. Withdraw from the United Nations. *


----------



## regent (May 12, 2014)

So what parts of common core bothers conservatives? Originally I thought it was the "thinking part" that  bothered them, but maybe it's not the thinking part but just not enough memorization? So again what part or parts of common core bothers conservatives?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 12, 2014)

Flanders said:


> Common Core Is A United Nations Program



No, it isn't.

Next!


----------



## Flanders (May 12, 2014)

regent said:


> So again what part or parts of common core bothers conservatives?



*To regent: Better you should ask which parts DO NOT bother conservatives. I cannot address the specific parts each opponent of Common Core dislikes the most, but the United Nations controlling Americas children is at the top of my list  with tax-exempt foundations funded by the Carnegie, Gates and Rockefeller families coming in second.

Judi McLeod over at Canada Free Press addresses controlling Americas children from a different perspective although I have no trouble connecting it to the United Nations: *



> Control of children from pre-kindergarten age is how President Barack Obama is making the Fundamental Transformation of America a fait accompli.
> 
> Depressing and demoralizing to know that todays children are growing up under Marxist rule and that Marxism has been in the classroom for decades.



*Judi begins and ends her very informative piece with a profound suggestion:* 



> Before you take your country back, youve got to take your children back first.
> 
> Taking the Country Back starts with Taking the Children Back
> By Judi McLeod Monday, May 12, 2014
> ...


----------



## regent (May 12, 2014)

Flanders said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > So again what part or parts of common core bothers conservatives?
> ...



This is exactly why states should not be allowed to create their own programs, and only the federal government make decisions about education. Unlike Bush and his NCLB, states are too easily duped .


----------



## jasonnfree (May 12, 2014)

Flanders said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > So again what part or parts of common core bothers conservatives?
> ...



So in your own words,  what parts of the common core curriculum  don't you like?  Are the students better off or worse off because of it?  So far, you've just quoted conspiracy stuff.


----------



## Flanders (May 12, 2014)

regent said:


> This is exactly why states should not be allowed to create their own programs, and only the federal government make decisions about education. Unlike Bush and his NCLB, states are too easily duped .



*To regent: All fifty states are duped by the federal government with one stroke of the pen, and its done with tax dollars; Common Core is one example. Then the states have to get out from under the federal government one state at a time. Case in point:* 



> At stake for Hoosiers is $200 million in federal education funds. The Obama Administration is using No Child Left Behind waivers to warn Indiana officials of the penalties they face for non-compliance with Common Core. In a political scheme that could only be hatched in Washington, one federal program enacted under George W. Bush and widely derided for undermining local school authority, is pitted against another federal program even more derided for the same reasons.
> 
> Dept. of Education erects obstacles to keep states in Common Core
> By: David Craig
> ...


----------



## Flanders (May 13, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Flanders said:
> 
> 
> > Common Core Is A United Nations Program
> ...



*To Dont Taz Me Bro: Would you believe its a Bill Gates program?* 



> Parents are also suspicious of the gigantic amount of money that is being spent to promote the use of Common Core-aligned books and teacher training. Emeritus professor Jack Hassard of Georgia State University estimates that billionaire Bill Gates has spent $2.3 billion on Common Core.
> 
> Some say Gates is a promoter of global sameness of education as defined by UNESCO and the United Nations. Gates has expressed agreement with U.N. policies that many Americans oppose such as Agenda 21, which promotes global governance at the expense of private property and national sovereignty.
> 
> ...



*Incidentally, does Gates get a tax deduction for whatever he gives to the United Nations/Common Core?*


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 13, 2014)

Common Core Is Not A United Nations Program.  It began in Texas under Governor Bush.


----------



## Flanders (May 13, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Common Core Is Not A United Nations Program.



*To JakeStarkey: It pains me to see you always making a fool of yourself in my threads. Go to this link for articles about Common Core/Agenda 21.* 



> AOL Search





JakeStarkey said:


> It began in Texas under Governor Bush.



*To JakeStarkey: Source please.*


----------



## theDoctorisIn (May 13, 2014)

Calling Common Core a "UN Program" shows that you have absolutely no concept of what Common Core actually is.


----------



## Flanders (May 13, 2014)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Calling Common Core a "UN Program" shows that you have absolutely no concept of what Common Core actually is.



*To theDoctorisIn: I wonder if my threads qualify for an asshole magnet patent? They are certainly attracted to my messages. *


----------



## regent (May 13, 2014)

Flanders said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Calling Common Core a "UN Program" shows that you have absolutely no concept of what Common Core actually is.
> ...



If you did not expect to get responses to your post why did you put it on the boards? Apparently people want a clue as to your evidence that common core is connected to the UN. Do you have any evidence?


----------



## Flanders (May 14, 2014)

regent said:


> If you did not expect to get responses to your post why did you put it on the boards?



*To regent: This is a message board not a debate board. I do not post messages to solicit responses from liberals. You have read enough of my posts to know that I prefer that my opposites do not read my messages. I post messages in the hope a conservative will get something from my thoughts and interpretations.*



regent said:


> Apparently people want a clue as to your evidence that common core is connected to the UN. Do you have any evidence?



*To regent: There is a helluva lot more evidence available than environmental whackos offer in support of global warming. There is so much evidence connecting the UN to Common Core that calling doubters United Nations/Common Core deniers is more accurate than Holocaust deniers or global warming deniers.  

Irrespective of an individuals views on God and organized religion one thing is certain, the deniers will always deny facts should one penetrate their mindless defenses: *



> A core tenant of U. N. Agenda 21 is massive depopulation in the name of sustainability. As students are stripped of their spirit and the possible religious influence of their parents, the concepts of abortion, eugenics and euthanasia will be surreptitiously embedded within the Common Core curriculum to coerce students into accepting these concepts as needed actions to achieve the ultimate goal of sustainability over their God-given and constitutionally guaranteed rights and freedoms. Common Core is about changing childrens attitudes, values and behaviors, advancing a Godless agenda, lacking morals, ethics and principles. There are designs replace churches and synagogues with schools as the focal point of every community. As a result, Common Core, and the entire UNA21, is anti-God, inhumane and anti-human.
> 
> A U. S. Citizen Cannot be Pro-Life &/or a Patriot and be Pro-Common Core!
> By A.J. Cameron Wednesday, May 14, 2014
> ...


----------



## regent (May 14, 2014)

Flanders said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > If you did not expect to get responses to your post why did you put it on the boards?
> ...



That's not evidence. Those are simply more accusations.


----------



## Flanders (May 14, 2014)

regent said:


> That's not evidence. Those are simply more accusations.



*To regent: Only hardcore deniers deny that Common Core is embedded in Agenda 21. No matter what evidence is provided by Agenda 21 you will deny it is evidence. This video is for anyone who truly wants to understand how Common Core is connected to the United Nations:*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oglZEZz_YcE&feature=player_detailpage]Clint Richardson - Common Core, Agenda 21, And Global Privatization - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Flanders (Jun 8, 2014)

Flanders said:


> Incidentally, does Gates get a tax deduction for whatever he gives to the United Nations/Common Core?



*Ive yet to hear anyone ask Bill Gates about Common Core and the United Nations, nor does anyone ask him about a tax deduction:*







> The Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation didnt just bankroll the development of what became known as the Common Core State Standards. With more than $200 million, the foundation also built political support across the country, persuading state governments to make systemic and costly changes.
> 
> *XXXXX*​
> The Gates Foundation spread money across the political spectrum, to entities including the big teachers unions, the American Federation of Teachers and the National Education Association, and business organizations such as the U.S. Chamber of Commerce  groups that have clashed in the past but became vocal backers of the standards.



*One thing is certain. Whatever Bill Gates does is good for Bill Gates. In the case of Common Core anything that is connected to the United Nations is good for Gates and his sick worldview: *



> This is about giving money away, he said of his support for the standards. This is philanthropy. This is trying to make sure students have the kind of opportunity I had .?.?. and its almost outrageous to say otherwise, in my view.
> 
> How Bill Gates pulled off the swift Common Core revolution
> Lyndsey Layton
> ...


*Heres a question for Gates. If Americas education system was so good to you without Common Core, why do you want to change it? No matter what slick answer he is sure to come up with you have to be out of your mind to believe anything said by a bloodthirsty eugenicist in cahoots with the United Nations? *


----------



## Toro (Jun 8, 2014)

lol

I hadn't heard this crazy conspiracy before. 

I applaud the nutters.


----------



## Flanders (Jun 9, 2014)

Toro said:


> lol
> 
> I hadn't heard this crazy conspiracy before.
> 
> I applaud the nutters.



*To Toro: Here's the conspiracy. Common Core advocates have managed to distance the program, and themselves, from the United Nations and still the tide is turning against them: *






> Last week marked a turning point in the fight to reverse the push for national standards and tests through Common Core.
> 
> Battle Against Common Core Heats Up
> Lindsey Burke /June 09, 2014
> ...



*NOTE: The federal government has no constitutional authority to be involved in education. It would a be lot easier to shutdown the Department of Education if it could be connected to Common Core. My instinct tells me that anything that comes from the United Nations clears through the ED although I never found a connection.* 



> The National Governors Association (NGA) and the Council of Chief State School Officers (CCSSO) together formed the Common Core State Standards Initiative (CCSSI) to develop a set of academic standards to be used in common across all states.
> 
> Common Core State Standards | Truth in American Education​


----------



## Flanders (Jun 14, 2014)

Flanders said:


> Finally, I doubt if Common Core will become a major issue in this years midterms. There is no doubt that it could be a priority for voters in 2016 if  parents and groups actively opposing Common Core began tying educators and legislators to the United Nations.



*Is it possible Bill Gates has an ulterior motive?  POSTPONE UNTIL AFTER 2016:*



> On Tuesday, the Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation the second-largest financial backer of Common Core after the federal government issued a letter calling for a two-year delay of the full implementation of Common Core, which is set to take effect this 2014-15 school year.
> 
> Gates Advocates Hitting the Brakes on Consequences Associated with Common Core
> Brittany Corona / June 13, 2014
> ...


----------



## regent (Jun 14, 2014)

Flanders said:


> Flanders said:
> 
> 
> > Finally, I doubt if Common Core will become a major issue in this years midterms. There is no doubt that it could be a priority for voters in 2016 if  parents and groups actively opposing Common Core began tying educators and legislators to the United Nations.
> ...



So Gates has called on the states to hit the brakes yet on common core? Is that the evidence for common core being a UN program? Have the states hit the brakes as yet?


----------



## TheJedi (Jun 14, 2014)

I think Common Core is a step in the wrong direction. Kids are not statistical values meant to be exploited for political capital. The Montessori approach to education is far more effective and allows kids to learn in their own way, in their own time. They develop and mature at different rates. Putting pressure on them by giving them hours of homework everyday and constant testing will turn most kids off to education. Montessori has proven time and time again to be the most efficient way to teach kids in a stress-free environment. It works for the kids but not for politicians because there is no way to track statistics. Moral of the story, politics is killing education in this country. Both parties are guilty.


----------



## sameech (Jun 14, 2014)

TheJedi said:


> I think Common Core is a step in the wrong direction. Kids are not statistical values meant to be exploited for political capital. The Montessori approach to education is far more effective and allows kids to learn in their own way, in their own time. They develop and mature at different rates. Putting pressure on them by giving them hours of homework everyday and constant testing will turn most kids off to education. Montessori has proven time and time again to be the most efficient way to teach kids in a stress-free environment. It works for the kids but not for politicians because there is no way to track statistics. Moral of the story, politics is killing education in this country. Both parties are guilty.



I knew a couple kids who came through Montessori schools.  I was not impressed with them.  They lacked some basic skills like being able to write at even middle school level.  They were loaded, so it really didn't matter to them or their families what skills they acquired.  

I like the Harkness set up that PEA has--small classrooms, sitting around the table, guided discussions, etc.  It doesn't really stand out with science or math because those are so technical and do not lend themselves to discussion, but it certainly more than makes up for it in other subjects.


----------



## ogibillm (Jun 14, 2014)

Flanders said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > That's not evidence. Those are simply more accusations.
> ...



agenda 21. you are a crazy person.


----------



## Flanders (Jun 15, 2014)

regent said:


> So Gates has called on the states to hit the brakes yet on common core? Is that the evidence for common core being a UN program? Have the states hit the brakes as yet?



*To regent: Lets try this in addition to all of the proof that is available with a minimum of research.

The UN crowd has so much invested in the Clintons they will do anything to help her get elected. (President Hillary Clinton and Secretary General Bubba Clinton saving the world together.) Bill Gates postponed to keep Common Core from becoming an issue in 2016; an issue that would bury Hillary Clinton with rank and file Democrats as well as independents:*



> Its summary states: In order to realize *the worlds commitment to ensuring education for all by 2015,* important innovations and reforms will be needed in the governance and* financing of global education*. In 2008, Presidential Candidate* Barack Obama* committed to making sure that every child has the chance to learn by creating a* Global Fund for Education. *Secretary of State Hillary Clinton has recently called for *a new architecture of global cooperation* A new Global Fund for Education must be capable of mobilizing the approximately $7 billion annually still needed to achieve education for all, while *holding all stakeholders accountable* for achieving results with these resources. None of these objectives will be achieved without a major rethinking of the global education architecture and an evolution of current mechanisms for financing education Achieving these two *Millennium Development Goals*, and the broader Education for All Goals will require more capable international institutions.
> 
> I have to ask three questions as I read this:
> 
> ...


----------



## TheJedi (Jun 15, 2014)

sameech said:


> TheJedi said:
> 
> 
> > I think Common Core is a step in the wrong direction. Kids are not statistical values meant to be exploited for political capital. The Montessori approach to education is far more effective and allows kids to learn in their own way, in their own time. They develop and mature at different rates. Putting pressure on them by giving them hours of homework everyday and constant testing will turn most kids off to education. Montessori has proven time and time again to be the most efficient way to teach kids in a stress-free environment. It works for the kids but not for politicians because there is no way to track statistics. Moral of the story, politics is killing education in this country. Both parties are guilty.
> ...



You make an interesting point, but admittedly your experience is with a couple of kids. I am going to research Harkness as my position on education is still evolving. Are there any sources you could point me to?


----------



## sameech (Jun 15, 2014)

TheJedi said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> > TheJedi said:
> ...



Here is one Introducing and Using the Discussion (AKA, Harkness) Table

Harkness is increasingly common in private prep schools, or at least in certain classes in such schools.  The tables aren't magic, but it is interesting psychologically that having no "corners to hide behind" does seem to work.  It is more symbolic I think in that kids are forced to participate and sometimes lead discussions.


----------



## Stephanie (Jun 15, 2014)

I don't care who it's from.

the STATES needs to stand up to this Federalized BS they are pumping into common core

Parent's need to wake up and check out what they are doing to your children in the mini-commie camps called, schools


----------



## ogibillm (Jun 15, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> I don't care who it's from.
> 
> the STATES needs to stand up to this Federalized BS they are pumping into common core
> 
> Parent's need to wake up and check out what they are doing to your children in the mini-commie camps called, schools



you are incredibly ignorant. the states devised the standard and each one adopted it individually. common core has never been a federal program.


----------



## bedowin62 (Jun 15, 2014)

ogibillm said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > I don't care who it's from.
> ...




and you're an idiot. Obama is a huge proponent of common core


----------



## ogibillm (Jun 15, 2014)

bedowin62 said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...


so? does that negate the fact that the states devised the standards and adopted them individually? does it change the fact that common core is not a part of any federal initiative?

nope.

i'm a big fan of airplanes. doesn't mean i invented them or started an airline.


----------



## Stephanie (Jun 15, 2014)

ogibillm said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > I don't care who it's from.
> ...



and you're a rude horses ass

bye troll


----------



## ogibillm (Jun 15, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



which is more rude, calling someone out on their lack of knowledge, or spreading lies because you're too lazy to learn the truth?


----------



## bedowin62 (Jun 15, 2014)

it's not who's idea was it but who will and has corrupted it and will use t to advance their agenda; the loser Left of course


----------



## ogibillm (Jun 15, 2014)

bedowin62 said:


> it's not who's idea was it but who will and has corrupted it and will use t to advance their agenda; the loser Left of course



well again, the individual states adopt the standards and decide how to implement them.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jun 15, 2014)

Common core is the dumb-ing down of our children. Not that they had far to go.  Class time used to be spent on math and science,  history.......  Now it is spent on which bands have made it into the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame, or picking which sign suits you best.  Here is a 12 year old's test now:

Would you go all the way
Touching below the waist
Touching above the waist
Kissing
Just hand holding
All of the above

In China the kids are learning statistics by calculating how many of our middle school kids want to go all the way............


----------



## regent (Jun 15, 2014)

The Irish Ram said:


> Common core is the dumb-ing down of our children. Not that they had far to go.  Class time used to be spent on math and science,  history.......  Now it is spent on which bands have made it into the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame, or picking which sign suits you best.  Here is a 12 year old's test now:
> 
> Would you go all the way
> Touching below the waist
> ...



Imagine a common core test about the Rock hall of fame and how a how far a 12 year old would go on a date. And not only that evidence, but now we now discover how the Chinese kids learn statistics. Wow, do the American people need any more evidence than this? 
....
I would imagine some still do.


----------



## ogibillm (Jun 15, 2014)

regent said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Common core is the dumb-ing down of our children. Not that they had far to go.  Class time used to be spent on math and science,  history.......  Now it is spent on which bands have made it into the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame, or picking which sign suits you best.  Here is a 12 year old's test now:
> ...



i can assure you there are no common core standards that require knowledge of the rock and roll hall of fame or that ask how 'far' a middle schooler will go.

anyone telling you otherwise is lying to you.

further, if anything the common core standards are more rigorous than the standards that preceded them


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 15, 2014)

*If the UN were in Texas and Bush were the Secretary General of the UN,* then Common Core Is A United Nations Program 

The far right is amazingly dumb.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jun 16, 2014)

regent said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Common core is the dumb-ing down of our children. Not that they had far to go.  Class time used to be spent on math and science,  history.......  Now it is spent on which bands have made it into the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame, or picking which sign suits you best.  Here is a 12 year old's test now:
> ...



If they do need more evidence, there's:



> How did the U.S. do?
> 
> Students in the United States performed near the middle of the pack. On average 16 other industrialized countries scored above the United States in science, and 23 scored above us in math. The reading scores for the United States had to be tossed due to a printing error.
> 
> Experts noted that the United States' scores remained about the same in math between 2003 and 2006, the two most recent years the test &#8212; the Programme for International Student Assessment (PISA) &#8212; was given. Meanwhile, many other nations, Estonia and Poland being two, improved their scores and moved past the U.S.



Estonia is smarter than we are...

This is ridiculous.
http://www.bizpacreview.com/2014/06...publicly-declare-how-far-they-would-go-124251


----------



## bedowin62 (Jun 16, 2014)

Agenda 21, also known as &#8220;sustainable development,&#8221; is the action plan to inventory and control all land, all water, all minerals, all plants, all animals, all construction, all means of production, all information, all energy, and all human beings in the world. This plan was birthed at the 1992 United Nations Rio Earth Summit, officially known as the United Nations Conference on Environment and Development (UNCED). President George HW Bush signed the United States (US) onto this plan by along with 178 other world leaders. Read all of The Brenner Brief&#8216;s coverage of Agenda 21 here.

 Agenda 21 is broken into 8 sections: Agriculture; Biodiversity and Ecosystem Management; Education; Energy and Housing; Population; Public Health; Resources and Recycling; Transportation, Sustainable Economic Development. Agenda 21 is gross overreach of the government and is already affecting Americans lives in all areas even though most don&#8217;t just how intrusive and far reaching Agenda 21 has become in America. Another example of this is the intrusion into education in the form of the &#8220;Common Core&#8221; curricula and standards.

 Before explaining Common Core, you must first understand that it is a part of the Agenda 21 program. In the Agenda 21 document chapter 36 is titled &#8220;Promoting education, public awareness and training&#8221;. This chapter goes on to explain how promoting education, public awareness and training, with focus on environmental education, is a critical theme both relevant to the implementation of the whole of Agenda 21 and indispensable for achieving sustainable development.
 - See more at: AMERICA'S NEW 'COMMON CORE' CURRICULUM IS BASED ON UNITED NATIONS GLOBALIST EDUCATION PROGRAM AND AGENDA 21


----------



## Politico (Jun 16, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Common Core Is Not A United Nations Program.  It began in Texas under Governor Bush.



Texas is not a common core state.


----------



## Flanders (Jun 16, 2014)

*Heres a question that should be asked: Why is it so difficult to kill a bad idea? Answer: Because the United Nations is behind it.  * 



> Common Core was based on a math program that first came out in the 80s. It failed then and again in the 90s, said Meg Norris, an anti-Common Core activist and recently retired public school teacher in Georgia. The standards were written in three months based on Investigations Math, a curriculum owned by Pearson.
> 
> Jane Robbins, senior fellow at the American Principles Project in Washington, D.C., calls it recycled failure and is joining the growing chorus of experts calling for a congressional investigation into how Common Core became a national education policy with the help of billionaire Bill Gates money. Gates has spent about $282 million promoting and implementing the program.
> 
> ...


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 16, 2014)

Flanders said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > If you did not expect to get responses to your post why did you put it on the boards?
> ...



Oh! Why didn't you say so? That changes everything!


----------



## Stephanie (Jun 16, 2014)

Links in article at the site

SNIP:
Opposition to Common Core becoming cornerstone of many campaigns

Senate, school board hopefuls target reform












Indiana, First State To Back Out Of Common Core





Today Mike Pence, the Governor of Indiana, signed Senate Bill 91 into law; consequently, making Indiana the first state to back off implementing a set of national standards for grade-school education, known as...



From school board races to Senate primaries, the education reform package known as Common Core is proving uncommonly divisive this campaign season, popping up as an issue in primary elections all over the country.

Former Alaska Gov. Sarah Palin, a Republican, cites opposition to Common Core as a key reason for her endorsement of state Rep. Chris McDaniel over incumbent Sen. Thad Cochran in Mississippi&#8217;s hotly contested Republican Senate primary. Former Oklahoma state House Speaker T.W. Shannon, a Republican, says Obama administration pressure on states to adopt Common Core &#8220;is a prime example of why I&#8217;m running for the Senate.&#8221;


SEE ALSO: McCLUSKEY: Common Core, the worm in the teacher&#8217;s apple 


Republican David Brat, the Virginia college professor who rocked the political world last week with his primary victory, went after House Majority Leader Eric Cantor for not fighting hard enough to stop the Common Core reforms.

&#8220;I am absolutely opposed to Common Core and top-down education,&#8221; Mr. Brat told the conservative website Tavern Keepers days before the primary. &#8220;I&#8217;m a teacher. I&#8217;m in the classroom every day and the teachers, you have to trust your teachers.&#8221;

For Maryland Republican Charles &#8220;Bud&#8221; Nason, the fight to stop Common Core is the centerpiece of his race for a seat on the Carroll County Board of Education. Mr. Nason, one of eight candidates, has teamed up with two fellow challengers, Republicans George Harmening and Jim Roenick, as a bloc committed to rolling back Common Core in the county&#8217;s schools.


State Rep. Chris McDaniel has been vocal in his opposition to Common Core, which garnered him support over incumbent Sen. Thad Cochran in Mississippi's hotly contested Republican Senate primary (AP Photo/The Hattiesburg American, Kelly Price)
Enlarge Photo
State Rep. Chris McDaniel has been vocal in his opposition to Common ... more >
The national mathematics and English language standards have been adopted by 45 states, although some have rescinded their support and others have delayed implementation.

Like many other activists resisting Common Core, Mr. Nason said the standards are confusing, expensive and, most dangerous of all, an unacceptable infringement on local school district autonomy.

&#8220;I think Common Core is even worse than No Child Left Behind,&#8221; said Mr. Nason, referring to the George W. Bush administration&#8217;s school reform law that even many supporters now concede had to be overhauled.

ALL of it here
Read more: Common Core education standards a divisive issue in primaries - Washington Times 
Follow us:   [MENTION=39892]Was[/MENTION]htimes on Twitter


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jun 16, 2014)

ogibillm said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > I don't care who it's from.
> ...



So the states just happened to adopt it individually, all at once.  Odd how they all got the same bad idea for the same bad agenda at the same time.


----------



## ogibillm (Jun 16, 2014)

The Irish Ram said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



since they developed it together, sure. the standards were commissioned by the national governors association.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jun 16, 2014)

maybe not:




> Common Core was not developed by the states but rather by the "COMMON CORE REGIME" along with Obama's stimulus $$ and pushed by the duped Republican governors and business groups.



How Did This Start? - FLORIDIANS AGAINST COMMON CORE EDUCATION

Florida thinks it was Gates. A UN advocate.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 16, 2014)

The Irish Ram said:


> maybe not:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Florida thinks what?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 16, 2014)

Politico said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Common Core Is Not A United Nations Program.  It began in Texas under Governor Bush.
> ...



Tx had spent during the design of the CC program on their unique program STAR that it branched from CC, which began under Bush.

Don't try to pretend if you understand the development and design of it.

CC is not a UN program.


----------



## regent (Jun 16, 2014)

Why do the opponents of common core not want states to come up with ideas on their own or cooperate with other states on ideas? Sounds constitutional, and keeps the federal government out.


----------



## Politico (Jun 16, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Didn't claim it was the UN. And saying it started in Texas over and over won't make it true.


----------



## natstew (Jun 17, 2014)

Politico said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Common Core Is Not A United Nations Program.  It began in Texas under Governor Bush.
> ...



JEB Bush of Florida had a lot to do with Common Core. He was given over $500,000.00 to promote it before it was activated. The Bushes may be 'good' people, but they are PROGRESSIVES.

Here's some more information a bout Common Core, and don't just read the home page, click on the other pages to learn the truth about it:

Stop Common Core FL


----------



## Flanders (Jun 19, 2014)

*This could be that start of something big if everybody refuses to obey Taqiyya the Liars EOs:* 



> On the heels of similar moves by Indiana, Oklahoma, and South Carolina, Jindal acted to make the Bayou State the fourth state to exit the national education standards known as Common Core. Bypassing the legislature and issuing a series of executive orders, the Republican governor pulled Louisiana from Common Core and all federally subsidized standardized tests.
> 
> Some educators, however, are challenging the legal groundwork for the governors decision. John White, state superintendent of schools, argued that Jindal cannot unilaterally withdraw Louisiana from Common Core. He insisted the state will continue to implement the national standards.
> 
> ...


----------



## Flanders (Aug 12, 2014)

*Common Core fell off the radar since I first posted this thread. Not to worry. Phyllis Schlafly tells us that Common Core is losing ground:* 



> The highly acclaimed school standards called Common Core are becoming so unpopular that they may soon be politically untouchable. The critics are piling on from Glenn Beck to the Wall Street Journal, with senior academics and activist parents in-between.



*In a just world Common Core would be laid on the Democrats in the midterms. *



> The Common Core History Standards have just become available. Real scholars say they are a "stealthy" plan to teach kids a leftwing curriculum.
> 
> *XXXXX*​
> Now Common Core has become such a big issue that it's beginning to bring the politicians into line with what the public is demanding.
> ...


----------



## regent (Aug 12, 2014)

Flanders said:


> *Common Core fell off the radar since I first posted this thread. Not to worry. Phyllis Schlafly tells us that Common Core is losing ground:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



After reading each and every of the above posts it seems a large percentage of the posts is devoted to some type of conspiracy, but few explained what common core is in reality or why it was evil, if not a conspiracy.  
It seems so much of our world today is conspiracy-centered and we no longer just have an idea good or bad?  
Then again maybe that question is part of the conspiracy plan?


----------



## Carlsen (Aug 12, 2014)

regent said:


> Flanders said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



The Social Studies it is multicultural so now we will have multicultural time in school. Many of the parents say they don't like this. The math it is all screwed up also because now you must write paragraph how you come to the answer


.


----------



## regent (Aug 12, 2014)

Carlsen said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > Flanders said:
> ...


Math is so much easier if a student  memorizes the formula rather than try to understand how  they might solve a math problem without a formula. I don't think a great deal of time is spent on that however, it's only a quickie, then back to memorizing formulas. 
As most of us might remember, school is memorization.


----------



## Flanders (Feb 1, 2015)

Flanders said:


> If you doubt me ask yourself how many times you heard anybody on a panel connect the United Nations to a specific environmental scam like Soylandra? I can answer for you: NONE. The same is true of every issue that originates in the United Nations. Common Core is no exception. Thats why George Wills reference to continental solutions is memorable in a discussion about a United Nations program.
> *
> XXXXX
> *
> ...



*The lies about the glories of Common Core are well underway. Like I’ve repeatedly said , nobody ties Common Core to the United Nations in an informed manner; certainly not a former secretary of education (1985 - 1988) who is billed as a conservative:*

Bill Bennett vs Greg Abbott Common Core Debate Fox News Sunday - YouTube​


----------



## oreo (Feb 4, 2015)

regent said:


> So have Republicans as yet declared  common core to be a communist plan to take over American education? Seems America is always  headed for a communist takeover when Republicans don't like a plan, So will those 45 or so states that voted to implement common core be declared communistic, or simply misguided communist dupes? I say dupes for now but stand by it could be soon discovered that all 45 states have gone communistic. Poor dupes.




*Common Core is BI-PARTISAN, unfortunately*.  It was stuck in the 2009 stimulus bill, offered up to Governors of states during the economic crisis, that if they took the money, they would have to adopt Common Core Standards.  This was done by the Governors of states while their state legislatures were on their multi-month long yearly break.  So the finger needs to be pointed at whomever the GOVERNOR of your state was in 2009/2010.  You'll find lots of democrat and republican Governors whom took the bait on Common Core. Only a few states opted out of it, and didn't take the money.

The other problem is that Common Core is actually lower standards than most schools had.

If you're interested--take 30 minutes out of your day to watch these 1-5 videos that explains Common Core, how we got it, what it is, *and what's very scary about it.
*


----------



## Flanders (Feb 5, 2015)

*Jeb Bush has less of a chance than did Mitt Romney. Ohio Governor John Kasich is another one with high hopes. Instead of FOX listing the wannabes who have a chance they should provide a list of those with no chance at all.*

Jeb Bush Gives ‘Impassioned’ Speech to Defend his Support for Common Core
by Dr. Susan Berry
4 Feb 2015

Jeb Bush Gives Impassioned Speech to Defend his Support for Common Core - Breitbart​


----------



## regent (Feb 5, 2015)

Carlsen said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > Flanders said:
> ...


Hard for Social Studies to not be multicultural.


----------

